# For county



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

This is my goat for harris county fair he is 103 lb 6 month old and I show him in three weeks I talked to my breeder and he thought he would just do "ok" what do y'all think








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

He's nice. Just depends on what the competition brings.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish he had a little longer loin. But I am not a pro


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

It also depends on the judge 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

